# Are any aquarium plants edible?



## Craig (Nov 26, 2007)

This may sound like a strange question but never the less it crossed my mind today while throwing out a huge mass of Amazon Frogbit. Some plants just aren't worth RAOKing or selling but do grow incredibly fast and it seems wasteful to just throw them out or compost them. Plus I grew up with a vegetable garden so I've always been one to grow it myself if possible lol. Google hasn't been much help on this issue either so I was wondering if anyone knows anything about this?


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Lol I assume if you stirfry that frogbit it might taste pretty good


----------



## anh (Jul 20, 2009)

aquatic mint, limnophila aromatica

yummmmmm pho


and hydrocotyle (not sure what species) most are edible, only some taste good.










we call this in vietnam "rau ma"


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Nov 4, 2008)

i know some bacopa plants are edible, think they use them in some types of like supplements or somthing, think b. monnieri and b. caroliniana.

http://priceforay.com/product/Bacopa-Monniera-Leaf-Extract-60-Veggie-Caps-Paradise-Herbs.html


----------



## klaus07 (Nov 23, 2011)

I remember reading somewhere that watersprite is edible. I think there quite a few more that are. Rorippa aquatica is edible too, now that I think about it.


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

They'll taste even better if covered with pond snail eggs.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

fresh.salty said:


> They'll taste even better if covered with pond snail eggs.


Hey another new avatar !


----------



## junko (Sep 9, 2011)

There are lots of edible pond plants:

Lotus root
Taro
Watercress
Water chestnut
Water mint

and I know I've just barely touched on a few...


----------



## secuono (Nov 19, 2009)

Human nutrition

Many aquatic plants are used by humans as a food source. Note that especially in (South-east) Asia edible but uncooked hydrophytes are implicated in the transmission of fasciolopsiasis.[3] See also Fasciola hepatica.

* Wild rice (Zizania)
* Water caltrop (Trapa natans)
* Chinese water chestnut (Eleocharis dulcis)
* Indian Lotus (Nelumbo nucifera)
* Water spinach (Ipomoea aquatica)
* Watercress (Rorippa nasturtium-aquaticum)
* Water mimosa (Neptunia natans)
* Taro (Colocasia esculenta)
* Rice (Oryza) is originally not an aquatic plant.
* Bulrush, reedmace, or cattail (Typha)
* Water-pepper (Polygonum hydropiper)
* Wasabi (Wasabia japonica)
* Kjosco
* Totora (Scirpus californicus)


http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/showthread.php?229343-Edible-aquarium-plants


----------



## Craig (Nov 26, 2007)

Wow a lot of quick replies! :bounce:

I'll have to get tasting lol. So limnophila aromatica is used in pho? I love that dish! so you cook it or just eat it raw? 

Oh I forgot about water chestnuts; I love those!


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

My turtles loved the frogbit I tried to put in their tank. lol. Turned around and it was gone.


----------



## Craig (Nov 26, 2007)

wow in that link secuono posted it says that duckweed is edible and actually has more protein than soy beans!


----------



## RandomMan (May 31, 2011)

I'd be worried about parasites or bacterial diseases unless the tank was water only. Don't want to catch fish TB from snacking on some duckweed.


----------



## Gold Finger (Oct 13, 2011)

Schistosomiasis too man. Even viruses, I think. Careful.


----------



## secuono (Nov 19, 2009)

Yea, plant only tank, for sure if you want to eat them. 
That's my thread, I asked the same thing, lol. But I have ducks, so anything that won't sell, I give to them.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Not quite on topic ...but I do remember a thread a while back from some curious shrimpkeeper who wondered what his shrimp tasted like. I seem to recall him saying they tasted like ...shrimp.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Clindopodium cf. brownei is edible. I got a few of my coworkers to eat some. :hihi:


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Lotus roots are yummy! And crunchy. And healthy (lots of fiber and vitamin C).



Not sure about frogbits... too small?


----------



## ducky14523 (Aug 29, 2011)

you know that label on your dechlorinater that reads not for use with fish intended for human consumption, or something similiar? this would apply for so to plants seeing how they pull everything out of the water, like the lead from that nifty weight they used to be attached to, or the fertilizers they don't have to worry about making people sick. so great idea if you can get truly organic stock and grow them at least in a fish less hydroponic system, though in all fairness look up aquaculture and you might find alternative safe solutions on how to grow both food plants and fish.


----------



## anh (Jul 20, 2009)

kevmo911 said:


> Not quite on topic ...but I do remember a thread a while back from some curious shrimpkeeper who wondered what his shrimp tasted like. I seem to recall him saying they tasted like ...shrimp.



that was me lol... i cooked ghost shrimp not cherries. But im sure its similar.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

anh said:


> that was me lol... i cooked ghost shrimp not cherries. But im sure its similar.


That is oddly disturbing


----------



## anh (Jul 20, 2009)

xenxes said:


> That is oddly disturbing


how so? you eat crabs that come out of the ocean that has been eating who knows what.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

anh said:


> how so? you eat crabs that come out of the ocean that has been eating who knows what.


Not if it's an anthropomorphised pet crab living in my tank named Bob :frown: I won't eat Bob, not unless I'm really hungry.


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

anh said:


> aquatic mint, limnophila aromatica
> 
> yummmmmm pho
> 
> ...


My mom makes that ALL the time. It's totally a vietnamese thing, something about it being super healthy. My mom has it growing inside 3 yellow recycling containers in the backyard. Definitely a good drink on those hot summer days. :thumbsup:


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

xenxes said:


> Not if it's an anthropomorphised pet crab living in my tank named Bob :frown: I won't eat Bob, not unless I'm really hungry.


Ghost shrimp are feeders, so why not feed it to yourself? lol hahah

Sorry, off topic.

I will try to make the "rau ma" ones


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I've posted recipies for "duckweed soup", "persicaria hydropiperoides stirfry", and "b. caroliniana lemon tea"

You should try searching them. They taste pretty good :thumbsup:


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

AzFishKid said:


> Clindopodium cf. brownei is edible. I got a few of my coworkers to eat some. :hihi:


That stuff tastes GOOOD...... My favorite plant just because of it. Lovely mint taste. :bounce:


----------



## Big O (Jun 28, 2011)

scream-aim-fire said:


> i know some bacopa plants are edible, think they use them in some types of like supplements or somthing, think b. monnieri and b. caroliniana.
> 
> http://priceforay.com/product/Bacopa-Monniera-Leaf-Extract-60-Veggie-Caps-Paradise-Herbs.html


I know when I trim my bacopa plants, they smell wonderful. Anyone else smell there trimmings?:icon_conf


----------



## stlouisan (Jun 8, 2006)

There are quite a few Vietnamese herbs are aquatic. Actually scratch that; they are marginal, not truly aquatic. _Limnophila aromatica_ for instance, what you see in the tanks and photos here is not what I buy at the Asian grocery store. I think what gets sold in the markets are the terrestrial parts of the plant. I'm sure the submerged parts are edible, but those leaves are small and narrow, not much herbage. What's sold in the Asian markets are broader. 

The _Hydrocotyle_ "rau ma" is also the same thing, I believe. I've used bags of it bought from the market to make the drink and they were dry in the bag, so I think terrestrial part of the plant as well. LOVE the drink, kinda medicinal flavored, herbal-grassy, earthy. 

Water chestnuts are more like bog plants. I read an article of growing them and really you're planting them in a shallow swamp. Freshly peeled water chestnuts to me taste like tender coconut.

One plant I have seen mentioned, and it's an obvious one: Water Cress!

Edible plants from an article I just found lists these plants for a "water garden" in containers(sounds like bog to me):
Chinese water chestnut
Chameleon plant
Duck potato
Lotus
Pickerel rush
Water cherry
Watercress
Water fern
Water mint
Water spinach
Wild rice


----------



## Fish Ed (Oct 25, 2011)

xenxes said:


> Lotus roots are yummy! And crunchy. And healthy (lots of fiber and vitamin C).


MMM... yes that's delicious, I know because I've tried.


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

anh said:


> that was me lol... i cooked ghost shrimp not cherries. But im sure its similar.



Yes!!! That's awesome! Hahahaha


----------



## WinblowsME (Dec 14, 2012)

My discus pair are starting to piss me off by constantly eating their own eggs. I wonder what pan-fried discus would taste like? I mean, they do look like rainbow perch. Maybe I should try the eggs too and see if they taste like roe?


----------



## Conofeis (Dec 14, 2012)

anh said:


> aquatic mint, limnophila aromatica
> 
> yummmmmm pho
> 
> ...


What the hell... limnophila aromatica is edible??? I will have to taste it in next pruning... hahahahaha


----------



## Indian fern (Jul 16, 2012)

Actually fanwort is eaten as a vegetable in its originated place.


----------



## Crob5965 (Aug 25, 2012)

Craig said:


> This may sound like a strange question but never the less it crossed my mind today while throwing out a huge mass of Amazon Frogbit. Some plants just aren't worth RAOKing or selling but do grow incredibly fast and it seems wasteful to just throw them out or compost them. Plus I grew up with a vegetable garden so I've always been one to grow it myself if possible lol. Google hasn't been much help on this issue either so I was wondering if anyone knows anything about this?


why not set up potted plants with vegetables or fruits root systems tied into your tank 

there are definitely a couple of threads on here of people doing that with household plants so I dont see why you couldnt do it with vegetables.


----------



## vqfive (Nov 5, 2012)

I feel kinda weird eating plants from my tanks even if you can. But I used to feed my big fishes all my trimmings. They don't eat it too much now since I got rid of my Giant Redfin Goramy's. They were the ones would start eating it signaling to my other fish this was food.


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

I've heard that Duckweed can be eaten, i doubt it has much nutritional value though


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

ADJAquariums said:


> I've heard that Duckweed can be eaten, i doubt it has much nutritional value though


As fast as it grows. it's probably full of nutrition


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

HD Blazingwolf said:


> As fast as it grows. it's probably full of nutrition


Now that i think of it i think it could be, i might have to try some fried Duckweed Tonight


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Duckweed 30-50% protein


----------

